# single din monsoon help



## offtheedge2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a 2001 wolfsburg Jetta, and i would like to install a aux adapter to my car stock stereo. I have the single DIN stock radio and speapate stock cd player. Now, I see that the cd player has the option for the cd changer (which I dont have) but im assuming theres a port back there for it. I figure I can hook whatever adapter i need to hook up my a2dp bluetooth gateway to the "cd changer" cable port. The thing is I would like to hook up my phone (for pandora/slacker/last.fm and such) via the a2dp bluetooth profile. I have the blackberry bluetooth gateway which works great, but like I said, it hooks into a 3.5mm plug. RIght now I'm using the tape adapter, but there is a "white noise" with that and I want to make a cleaner connection. I will also be hooking up my ipod touch via the same a2dp bluetooth adapter. So to hook this adapter which needs a 3.5mm plug, what do you guys recommend for me. This is a pic of the stock stereo im working with: 
Thanks for the help guys


----------

